# 2003 Outback M27 Rb By Liteway Need Input Please



## Cindyh (Oct 19, 2015)

We have been looking for a used RV and ran across this one. It looks very nice. 2 owner you can tell it's had very little use. It has a slide for the dinette a d aofa. She said the first owners told her it had a small leak early on in a corner and was repaired at dealership. I of course, have been reading about them and keep seeing complaints about keystone leaking and quality control issues etc etc. I know people will complain, but we cannot afford to do this twice. We've saved a long time. Was it made by Liteway or Keystone? Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Hello Cindy, welcome to Outbackers! Outbacks were manufactured by a small campany called Liteway until 2003 when they were bought out by Keystone. The 2004 and later models were produced by Keystone, while the 2003 and earlier models were produced by Liteway. Any idea where the leak was? One of the biggest problems with the earlier units that featured the filon front cap was water finding a way in through a seam where the Dicor sealant had gone bad, mainly, the top where the rubber roof joins the front filon and at the DOT light locations. Keeping an eye on and replacing the Dicor sealant as needed is extremely important. That being said, they were great campers. We had a 2004 Outback 28BHS before we upgraded to what we currently have.


----------



## Cindyh (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you Chris. I'll ask him where the leak was. So the Liteway was made better? Have there been any other issues with them? Is there anything else you had issues with that we can check.


----------



## Cindyh (Oct 19, 2015)

The leak he said was in the back but you cannot tell where it is not visible.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Cindyh said:


> So the Liteway was made better?


I wouldn't say the Liteway version is any better (or worse for that matter) then the later Keystone ones, just simply owned by a different company until they were bought out by Keystone. Due to the age, maybe a few things to take into consideration while negotiating the price would be the age (not necessarily the condition) of the tires, the awning and the 12 volt battery. The tires may look fine, but due to age and the apparent limited use, could be susceptible to dry rot. You should be able to find a DOT stamp on the tires with a code. A quick qoogle search with that code should yield a month and year of manufacture. Depending on how the battery is maintained, it should be expected to last 4-5 seasons. If you are not very familiar with RV systems, be sure to have the current owner walk you through them to be sure they function as they should (fridge on LP & shore power, furnace, air conditioner & water heater on LP & shore power).


----------



## Cindyh (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you so much. They have a lot of interest at 6500/and I contacted them first but have to make a decision tomorrow. The heat and aire is remote. All cushions are very firm and look new still.


----------



## Cindyh (Oct 19, 2015)

Anything else anyone else can add?


----------

